# Cat Pregnant?



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi...I have a question, what are any early signs of pregnant cats? 

Princess has been vomiting once every two days or so, very very affectionate and she is eating good. But, she has always eaten well. Also, she just plops down in the weirdest places around the house, like in the middle of the room and just spreads out. I don't know what that has to do with anything :roll: 

Any advice would be great! 

Thanks 

I posted this in cat chat too...this is a duplicate.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Red and/or slightly swollen nipples are usually the the earliest signs of pregnancy and they often appear after three weeks pregnancy. Weight gain and increased affection are other signs and it's very individual how early these signs show up. The mother of my last litter started gaining weight atfer one weeks pregnancy, way before the nipples started to change form and color.


----------

